# Canberra traders meet up



## bvbfan (10 April 2007)

An invite to all in Canberra and surrounding region who are interested in meeting up for a chat.

Plan is to meet this Thursday (12th April), 5:15pm at the Civic Labor Club.
Hopefully we will get some interest, PM me if you are interested in coming or in coming to a future meet up.

Next time I'll try to give more notice so people can plan ahead


----------



## bvbfan (13 April 2007)

Okay we had the Canberra traders meet up this week, small turn out but I'll put that down to short notice.

We are planning another in about 4-6weeks so sometime in May those interested in attending PM and I'll get back to you.

It's a bit of an issue trying to organise this across numerous forums so most of the planning will be done on the www.shares.com.au forum for those that are interested in contributing suggestions.

Please let any others you think might be interested and pass on my contact details (which you can get by sending me a PM)

Even if you are only starting it might be worth while attending, I'm happy to help newbies with any questions they may have.


----------



## Kimosabi (14 April 2007)

Maybe Joe should launch a hostile takeover of competing forums.

I'll go organise the Private Equity Syndicate...


----------



## bvbfan (11 October 2007)

Traders meet up for 2nd Tuesday in November, let me know if you are interested?

Will post delays later on but most likely will be in the city


----------

